

Xamarin vs. Phonegap vs. Native from an Outsourcing Perspective - xlancer
http://blog.a9t9.com/2015/03/outsourcing-mobile-development-xamarin-phonegap-native.html

======
s369610
tldr; asking for a port of a C# app to windows phone and android gets you a
lot of xamarin developers

